# Bumper Respray Cost...



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey,

I'm after getting my both bumpers resprayed (front has chips and rear has a shallow crease after someone reversed into it and failed to leave a note ).

What would you percieve to be an acceptable cost per bumper?

I've been quoted £285 (plus VAT) per bumper by one place and £145 (plus VAT) by another.

IS £285 too expenisve or is £145 too cheap lol? I know that you get what you pay for when it comes to body shop prices...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ooh expensive.I got the full front bumper done on my 406 for £65.Local bodyshop guy out of hours.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The bodyshop I use usually quote around £260 a panel! Top quality work too... No runs, overspray, orange peel etc..... 

Get what you pay for


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Agree with above 'get what you pay for'

but

£350 all in for both bumpers would be a 'fair' price for a 'good' job.

Shop around and ask around - see some previous work!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Any more than £100 per bumper is too much


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input - keep it coming...

Both body shops are come highly recommended! It's just I've used the "pricier" body shop previously (who are brilliant to be fair) so scared to take it anywhere else lol 

I'm currently in the process of buying a house so the cheaper the better but I am will to pay for a spot on job...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Where about are you from?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What car is it? Is it worth spending the money on?
If like me youve come to terms with driving an older cheap car then the answer is no.If its a year or two old then Id say get it done nicely so it'll keep the appearance up and not affect its resale price.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in the NW and its an S2000


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Panelcare in Rochdale without a second thought


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Panelcare in Rochdale without a second thought


They were actually the ones quoting £145...


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

verve bodyshop painted both my bumpers for £200. (that was off the car though)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Have they put their prices up recently? They used to charge ~£95iirc, I'd go there at that price tbh.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Have they put their prices up recently? They used to charge ~£95iirc, I'd go there at that price tbh.


I'm not sure fella as I havent used them previously.

Obviously 145 is a lot cheaper than 285 however as I've not used them previously I cant comment on the quality of their work.

When I was quaoted 145 it sounded too good to be true however Jake (really nice chap) promised the work would be of a good quality.

I've had work done at the more expensive place and I know it would be perfect (they are truely amazing) but as I'm trying to buy a house funds are a little tight at the minute 

House Vs Car is a tough call lol!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Jake is a very helpful and skilful man to be fair. I've seen some of his work in the flesh and it's nothing short of stunning! I'd have no problems recommending them or taking my own car there.


----------



## MattySRi (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi mate,

visit www.revive-uk.com and send off a repair request, can be done at your home or place of work, better than most bodyshops in terms of quality of colour matching and laquer finish,

Looking at around £280+vat for both bumpers give or take, including a lifetime ownership guarentee

Regards,

Matt


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Revive (not sure if this implies advertising!) and other SMART repairers are only as good as the technician you get.

If you are going to use a smart repairer, make sure they have at least 2 years experience and check their recommendations or satisfied customers.

It's very unlikely that they will paint whole bumpers at your house or place of work. Smart repairs are by definition 'small to medium area' and not whole bumpers.

Rgds.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

jakes work at panelcare is of a high quality and i would go there imo did lots of work i remember when i was on the dub scene :thumb:


----------

